# MK2 Front end on MK1



## buddydadog (Dec 10, 2002)

Anyone know if the new tt front end would fit the older tt? I think I would most likely need a new rad support, front hood, and bumper....am I correct?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: MK2 Front end on MK1 (buddydadog)*

The fender does look pretty similar.. I have my doubts it would be a direct fit though.


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: MK2 Front end on MK1 (Neb)*

I'm pretty sure it won't. There is always the Hofele kit on LLtek.
http://www.lltek.com/HFL_TT_Tek.htm


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: MK2 Front end on MK1 (Matt336)*









most likely would need quite a bit of fabrication...


----------



## buddydadog (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.estrictlyforeign.co...=1918


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (buddydadog)*

That one looks way better than the LLTek one, cheaper too! Anyone know where the best place to get a grille for that bumper is? Classifieds?


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (Matt336)*

I am digging this one.








Anyone know what kind of quality this stuff is? It says "made of highest quality fiber reinforced plastic, German quality comes ready to prep, prime and paint" but that doesn't say much.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Matt336)*

yikes http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Aside from a select few, the big Audi grill just looks out of place on the mkI


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

mixed feelings, it appears that you need to be absolutely slammed or it doesn't look right at all.


----------



## buddydadog (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

I ordered a kit for my b4 passat it fit like magic...when they say highest quality they mean it. I would def recomend it. Made in germany by a comapany called seidel for reiger headlight washers and the whole 9 yards fit amazing.


----------

